# Transformador de Salida  Push-Pull Ultralineal Hi-Fi : Disposición y conexionado del bobinado



## Rorschach (Oct 12, 2021)

La idea de esta publicación surge del pedido del colega Frangar : Amplificadores a válvulas, y como lo que iba explicando, y graficando era muy largo, decidí que era mejor publicarlo como un tema aparte.

Partimos de un transformador de salida de audio Push-Pull Ultralineal Hi-Fi, donde únicamente lo que interesa en esta publicación, es como dividir el primario, y el secundario en galletas, que su primario sea "equilibrado", y los respectivos conexionados entre galletas tanto del primario, como de su secundario.

Al bobinado primario lo dividiremos en 6 galletas, y todas con la misma cantidad de espiras, e intercaladas de manera tal que ese bobinado primario sea "equilibrado".

Para graficar, y también a modo de ejemplo, al bobinado primario le asignaremos* 3.000 espiras *con tres derivaciones, una en el punto medio P.M. (center tapped) +B, y las dos restantes para conexión Ultralineal (g2), cada una a cada lado del punto medio P.M., también en este caso las 2 derivaciones Ultralineales son al* 43%* del número de espiras de cada semi-primario* (1500 espiras)*, e iniciando a contar siempre desde el punto medio P.M. +B.
Al bobinado primario le asignaremos también una resistencia de placa a placa de* 8.000 Ohms*, para que guarde relación con el número de espiras del secundario para cargar con una bobina móvil de* 8 Ohms.*
Cada una de las 6 galletas tienen 500 espiras, totalizando las 3.000 espiras.

Al bobinado secundario lo dividiremos en 2 galletas con el uso de un carrete standard, o en 4 galletas con el uso de una carrete con separador 50%/50%.
Como cargaremos al bobinado secundario con una bobina móvil de* 8 ohms*, calculemos la cantidad de espiras, primero sacamos la relación de transformación (K) entre impedancias :  k = Vz1/z2 : V8.000/8 = 31,6 k = 31,6 , entonces el número de espiras del secundario = Número de espiras del primario / k = 3000 / 31,6 = 95 espiras, redondeamos* 96 espiras* para dividir en 2, o en 4 galletas.-

Fijarse bien de establecer correctamente cada una de las 2 derivaciones Ultralineales, para este caso de referencia que es al 43% de cada semi-primario, una derivación es en la espira*145* de la *galleta 3* (espira 645 del semi-primario correspondiente),  y la otra derivación es en la espira *355* de la *galleta 4 *(espira 645 del semi-primario correspondiente), ver este aspecto detenidamente en el gráfico correspondiente.-

Prestar atención en los gráficos, el sentido de giro de las galletas, todas están bobinadas en el mismo sentido, y el principio, inicio del bobinado de cada galleta están todas del mismo lado, siempre mantener esas normas.
Hay que marcar cada inicio de bobina, y asignarle la letras correspondientes al principio, y fin de bobina de cada galleta del bobinado primario, al secundario exactamente lo mismo pero en este caso con números, luego terminado el bobinado completo, hacer la interconexión entre galletas según los diagramas.-



Los gráficos :







​Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach


----------



## Frangar (Oct 12, 2021)

Magnífica explicación, y trabajo que hay en ella, con esto salgo de mis dudas de conexionado y de la manera de dividir este tipo de transformador para sacarle su mayor rendimiento.
Muchas gracias Maestro.
Un 10


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Jul 12, 2022)

Rorschach dijo:


> La idea de esta publicación surge del pedido del colega Frangar : Amplificadores a válvulas, y como lo que iba explicando, y graficando era muy largo, decidí que era mejor publicarlo como un tema aparte.
> 
> Partimos de un transformador de salida de audio Push-Pull Ultralineal Hi-Fi, donde únicamente lo que interesa en esta publicación, es como dividir el primario, y el secundario en galletas, que su primario sea "equilibrado", y los respectivos conexionados entre galletas tanto del primario, como de su secundario.
> 
> ...


Gustavo dejo este tema tan importante como destacado en el foro! fuerte abrazo


----------



## ngc1976 (Nov 28, 2022)

Hola, aprovecho el hilo sobre transformadores de audio para dejar un link sobre la descripción de los transformadores de salida de uno de los equipos valvulares más famosos (nunca tuve la dicha de escuchar uno, pero me contaron qué suenan fantástico), saludos amigos del sonido valvular


----------



## Rorschach (Nov 29, 2022)

ngc1976 dijo:


> Hola, aprovecho el hilo sobre transformadores de audio para dejar un link sobre la descripción de los transformadores de salida de uno de los equipos valvulares más famosos (nunca tuve la dicha de escuchar uno, pero me contaron qué suenan fantástico), saludos amigos del sonido valvular



Muchas gracias ngc1976 por presentarnos el video. 

No cabe duda de la calidad de los McIntosh.

Si bien el video está bien presentado, está dirigido a personas con poco, o nulo conocimiento técnico.
Si escuchan, y miran el video completo del Sr.Lazarus, notarán que la cantidad de inexactitudes que menciona son muy elocuentes, tanto técnicas, como descriptivas.

Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach


----------

